# Access Tabellen auflisten



## The_God (9. Nov 2004)

Gibts in der "ACCESS" :noe:  SQL sowas wie LIST TABLES. Die Abfrage funktioniert ja super in MySQL, aber wie schaff ich es alle Tabellen einer *.mdb Datei aufzulisten, bzw. gibts in Access sowas wie "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS"

Wäre super wenn mir wer weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## The_God (12. Nov 2004)

#schieb#

bräuchte da dringend hilfe :roll:


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=10038&highlight=access

es geht natürlich, du musst dir nur irgenwie die namen der internen Systemtabellen beschaffen


----------

